# Audi TT Twin Turbo



## Sirric (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone on here have a twin turbo, or know of a build? Its way out of my price range right now, but i wanted to know whats involved, and the placement.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you have a 4cyn TT? If so then forget about it... There is no point and the space we have to work with is limited with one turbo.

If you have a VR then check out HPA.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Even the vr6 is better with a single turbo, something like a billet GT35 on a 3.2 would be amazing, and far less convoluted than a twin-turbo heat and piping nightmare :thumbup: Its all about sizing and matching parts, not just "the most wins"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would agree. HPA kits are sweet, but have a look at Steve's build thread


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would agree. HPA kits are sweet, but have a look at Steve's build thread


 I could watch this ALL day. sick


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I watches it about 5 times after I posted it :laugh:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sirric said:


> Anyone on here have a twin turbo, or know of a build? Its way out of my price range right now, but i wanted to know whats involved, and the placement.


 there was an individual on here that did it or it may have been audifreaks I'm not quite sure but about the whole build but he ran them in sequence the smaller one spooled that larger one it was kind of a hack job. The second turbo was at the bottom of the downpipe and had very little ground clearance. In the end he said it did successfully work but the turbos where on the way out going into the project and shortly failed after. there were some pictures and i will see if i can dig it up for you 

this was a 4 banger 

heres a different thread talking about it 
http://www.audiforums.com/forum/audi-tt-7/sequential-turbo-thought-96411/page4/


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

Thought about a SC/Turbo combo? VW has one, 1.4 Twincharger, details here: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_359.pdf But I heard VW will stop making it; too expensive I guess, or too hard to get right, for the masses. 

Pretty good idea, but hard to roll-your-own without also designing your own ECU to manage them both.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The twin charger concept is nothing new. It's just not economical or reliable enough for daily driving. I remember someone did it on a MKIV and it was in euro tuner a while ago.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> The twin charger concept is nothing new. It's just not economical or reliable enough for daily driving. I remember someone did it on a MKIV and it was in euro tuner a while ago.


 Played is right. also can be reffered to compound boost. read this.http://www.hellionpowersystems.com/index.php/compound-boost-resource 
brings back memories of the stang...god i hated that car!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah the idea behind the concept is there, but with how efficient turbos are I can't see a reason to do that over larger turbos. That is as long as the turbo is rated for your displacement. If the turbo is too big and there is lag then it's not as efficient.


----------

